# How to enable NVMe SSD write caching on FreeBSD ?



## sdf (Jul 20, 2018)

How to enable NVMe SSD write caching on FreeBSD ?


----------



## Bobi B. (Jul 21, 2018)

How is this server going to be used? You're looking to accelerate reads, accelerate writes or accelerate both?


----------



## sdf (Jul 21, 2018)

Bobi B. said:


> How is this server going to be used? You're looking to accelerate reads, accelerate writes or accelerate both?


IDE write caching can be enabled or disabled by

```
sysctl hw.ata.wc
```
,
but I don't know if this method is suitable for NVMe.
Thanks.


----------

